# Tonight's Moon at 1344mm Focal Length (uncropped)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Too bad it is so hazy outside here on the coast...










.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Here is mine on Wednesday, June 15th.
300mm f2.8 on 1.5 cropped D90, set at ISO 200, f14, 1/200 sec. No sharpening.


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

Nice pics!

I'd still like to know why no one has taken a photo of one of the knocked down US Flags!

:thumbup:


----------



## DeaconG (Feb 18, 2011)

What'd you use for that shot-Sigmonster and 2X TC?:rofl:


----------

